# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  whats the most expensive type of moss to keep except fissidens?

## freyster

Any fellow hobbyist can enlighten me ? I see many different prices for the same type of moss with roughly same quantity but i guess the source is different. 

Thanks

----------


## SkinHead

For moss it would be fissiden as it grows quite slowly. For the price, it's like you said, it depends on the source. Some wants to gain profit while some just want to clear them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

In term of growth, mini pelia is even slower. Price is more expensive than mini fissiden and this explains.

----------


## SkinHead

Pallia also categorize under moss???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

Yes. Mini pelia

----------


## freyster

But Mini pelia are slower growers compared to fissidens. Am i right ?

----------


## hann

> But Mini pelia are slower growers compared to fissidens. Am i right ?


I used to keep both and yes, mini pelia growth is slower than mini fissiden to me.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Mini pelia is a liverwort plant, but people tend to refer to it as moss because of how it looks.

Prices of plants usually correlate to their growth speed (same for moss too)... slower growth = more expensive.  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

branded moss is expensive  :Laughing:

----------


## freyster

> branded moss is expensive


whats branded moss in your opinion ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

You can check out lab-cultivated moss from brands like Tropica, $14 for a 1-2-Grow tub of weeping or christmas moss... expensive but guaranteed no algae, snail or worm hitchhikers.  :Smile:

----------


## LideBoi

I think mini pelia because of super slow growth rate. But once mini pelia starts to grow (usually in terms of months), then it will grow well and beautiful.

----------


## freyster

> You can check out lab-cultivated moss from brands like Tropica, $14 for a 1-2-Grow tub of weeping or christmas moss... expensive but guaranteed no algae, snail or worm hitchhikers.


Bro may i know why you say guarantee no algae. Sorry i am new to mosses.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro may i know why you say guarantee no algae. Sorry i am new to mosses.


Tropica grows their 1-2-Grow range of plants in high tech laboratories (not outdoor plant farms). The plants are cultivated in a sterile protected lab environment, hence they can guarantee no algae or pest contaminants in the plants.

You can read more about their process in these articles:

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/1-2-grow!.aspx

http://www.tropica.com/en/about-trop...issue-lab.aspx

----------


## Shadow

> Bro may i know why you say guarantee no algae. Sorry i am new to mosses.


google "tissue culture" and you know the answer  :Grin:

----------


## freyster

> google "tissue culture" and you know the answer



Cool ... thanks for sharing

----------

